# Shifa 2016 Interview



## essay13 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey ... i thought i would make this thread so that we could have a place to discuss the interview and also mention your aggregates so we can get an idea of what the range is 
Mines 64.2

- - - Updated - - -

My interviews on the 28th .. And i read somewhere that you get your interview date with respect to the date you registered for the test .. And i registered on the last day  hence my interview is on the last day

- - - Updated - - -

My interviews on the 28th .. And i read somewhere that you get your interview date with respect to the date you registered for the test .. And i registered on the last day  hence my interview is on the last day


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Mine is on 26. Aggregate : 65.25.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Interview date is according to the roll numbers. It's obvious from the list...


----------



## 121ss (Oct 14, 2016)

Mine's on the 26th. 65.3


----------



## fahadrehman (Aug 22, 2016)

If anyone knows some sample questions please do post them here so that we can all benefit from them. Mine is on 24th Monday in sha Allah


----------



## essay13 (Mar 26, 2015)

i meant k interview dates arent given according to aggregate ^.^


----------



## fmwaz (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi. I got the interview call. I scored 351/480 in the test and My o levels equivalence is 804/900 and A levels equivalence is 985/1100. What would my aggregate be? Also, if anyone knows any already enrolled students, have you asked them about the questions asked and how to dress for the interview? Also, are we going to receive some sort of letter where we have to jot down our accomplishments like with the aku procedure?

- - - Updated - - -

btw mine is on the 27th


----------



## Idk327 (Oct 11, 2016)

fmwaz said:


> Hi. I got the interview call. I scored 351/480 in the test and My o levels equivalence is 804/900 and A levels equivalence is 985/1100. What would my aggregate be? Also, if anyone knows any already enrolled students, have you asked them about the questions asked and how to dress for the interview? Also, are we going to receive some sort of letter where we have to jot down our accomplishments like with the aku procedure?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> btw mine is on the 28th as well


Your aggregate is 72.12 out of 87.5.


----------



## fmwaz (Oct 17, 2016)

thanks! What's the formula you used?


Idk327 said:


> Your aggregate is 72.12 out of 87.5.


----------



## medstudent-12 (Aug 31, 2016)

fmwaz said:


> Hi. I got the interview call. I scored 351/480 in the test and My o levels equivalence is 804/900 and A levels equivalence is 985/1100. What would my aggregate be? Also, if anyone knows any already enrolled students, have you asked them about the questions asked and how to dress for the interview? Also, are we going to receive some sort of letter where we have to jot down our accomplishments like with the aku procedure?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> btw mine is on the 27th


Did you check your email? Shifa sent the format and sample question for the interview. And I don't think there's any specific dress code, just formal. Your aggregate is really good btw, you'll get in easily. Is Shifa your first preference?


----------



## fmwaz (Oct 17, 2016)

If I don't get into AKU or any good college through UHS (preferably within Lahore, Rawalpindi or Multan), then Shifa is my next preference. 
And, yeah I checked the email. It says it's going to be on the MMI format which is known to be a bit trickier than the usual one-on-ones so I figured might as well ask around for more insight.


medstudent-12 said:


> Did you check your email? Shifa sent the format and sample question for the interview. And I don't think there's any specific dress code, just formal. Your aggregate is really good btw, you'll get in easily. Is Shifa your first preference?


----------



## medstudent-12 (Aug 31, 2016)

fahadrehman said:


> If anyone knows some sample questions please do post them here so that we can all benefit from them. Mine is on 24th Monday in sha Allah


What's your aggregate?


----------



## fahadrehman (Aug 22, 2016)

medstudent-12 said:


> What's your aggregate?


 Br it tantamounts to 73.3% if I am correct. Don't worry brothers and sisters, Allah will select that which is best for us, even if it means not getting selected in shifa.


----------



## mehreen mazhar (Oct 2, 2014)

Guys,How are you all preparing yourself for the interview ? 
I mean is there any sort of material over the net that helps us with sample scenarios or something that at least helps us prepare our minds to the sort of things that could be asked to us ... So that when we go for an interview and they throw up with something really confusing at least if we prepare for some confusing stuff beforehand,We'll be able to speak something at that time,I beleive ...  So anyone ?
Btw my interview is on the 25th ..


----------



## fahadrehman (Aug 22, 2016)

mehreen mazhar said:


> Guys,How are you all preparing yourself for the interview ?
> I mean is there any sort of material over the net that helps us with sample scenarios or something that at least helps us prepare our minds to the sort of things that could be asked to us ... So that when we go for an interview and they throw up with something really confusing at least if we prepare for some confusing stuff beforehand,We'll be able to speak something at that time,I beleive ...
> 
> 
> ...


You can try watching some sample medical college interview videos on youtube. Plus here are some questions from senior students: 
1. If a couple comes to you speaking a foreign language, how will you communicate with them and draw up a diagnosis?
2. If you have a youger sister who uses excessive internet during her study hours how will you convince her not to? 
3. How will you spread awareness about a prevalent disease in a rural area?
4. Your car is stuck between 2 other cars, will you break the window of one of the cars, release the handbrake and push the obstructing car away, or will you wait for it's rightful owner to arrive?
So i hope these questions provide a framework to you to work around with, amongst other common questions like , purpose of becoming a doctor, why shifa, strengths and weaknesses, hobbies and extra curricular activities etc etc. The intriewer will also try to persuade you to opt for an unethical answer, but stick to the ethics. Source: senior shifa students


----------



## samboy1231 (Aug 24, 2016)

I am having interview on 24th October and calculated merit is 66.38.
Would someone just give brief details about MMI? Like do they really ask us dilemmas of medicine or just daily life problems?  Plus guide me about dressing, language format and the actual interview format.


----------



## fahadrehman (Aug 22, 2016)

samboy1231 said:


> I am having interview on 24th October and calculated merit is 66.38.
> Would someone just give brief details about MMI? Like do they really ask us dilemmas of medicine or just daily life problems?
> 
> 
> ...


Basically, you'll probably go about 7 stations, each 4 to 5 minutes in duration. 
From those stations there will be 2 rest stations so that you can calm your nerves. They will probably give you pamphlets on which scenarios are written, and after reading them you'll have to respond accordingly. Other than that, dress formally, and the questions will in sha Allah be of normal difficulty, not way beyond our level. Language format is English, unless the interviewer talks to you in Urdu. Don't take my word on it but this is what I know


----------



## throwaway (Oct 20, 2016)

Some scenarios from two years ago

1. It is mandatory for all students to wear white coats during lectures. During summer months, due to humidity, it is uncomfortable to wear white coats. In this scenario you will play the role of a student trying to convince the administration (your interviewer) to have the rule revoked.

2.A celebrity has come for treatment at the hospital you work at (as a doctor). A friend who works with you at the hospital asks you to treat the celebrity before any of your other patients who have been waiting longer. What will you do.

3. The students of the college want a dorm room where they can relax. The school is refusing to do so. Play the part of a student trying to convince the administration to change their minds.

4. At on station they may ask your views on abortion/death penalty. have an answer ready

5. They will ask why you want to become a doctor (very original I know). But again have an answer prepared

6. Government hospitals are having an issue with people visiting the doctor for extremely minor issue. In order to combat this they are now charging 20Rs per appointment. what are tour views on this and do you believe this is justified.

7. A car company is designing a new car to sell exclusively in Pakistan. They are yet to decide on either to design a totally new car or just a superficially adjusted car of a model they sell in a different region of the world. What do you believe is a better choice.

8. interviewer may ask about MCAT scores, A and O level results. Extracurriculars etc.

An important point to remember is that in one or two stations the interviewer may seem mean and hostile. Don't worry its not because of your answers or because they don't like you. Don't let them knock your confidence or cause you to change your answer under pressure.


----------



## essay13 (Mar 26, 2015)

Tomorrow is the start of interview eek! Good luck to everyone!

- - - Updated - - -

thank you ... real helpful stuff!


fahadrehman said:


> You can try watching some sample medical college interview videos on youtube. Plus here are some questions from senior students:
> 1. If a couple comes to you speaking a foreign language, how will you communicate with them and draw up a diagnosis?
> 2. If you have a youger sister who uses excessive internet during her study hours how will you convince her not to?
> 3. How will you spread awareness about a prevalent disease in a rural area?
> ...


- - - Updated - - -

Questions about abortion , abortion on a raped woman , euthanasia are quite common


----------



## samboy1231 (Aug 24, 2016)

Good luck to everyone for tomorrow's interview. I will surely give feedback after giving interview.


----------



## Bring it on (Oct 24, 2016)

How was the shifa interview?


----------



## essay13 (Mar 26, 2015)

hey did anyone have their interview today? How was it?


----------



## jamespotter98 (Oct 24, 2016)

Guys i haven't gotten any email from shifa... so could someone plz like idk copy paste it here or tell me what it said? Plz plz


----------



## essay13 (Mar 26, 2015)

_Assalam-O-Alaikum_[FONT=&quot]​[/FONT]​​The Admission Office has just completed the review and evaluation of your academic achievements submitted with your application for admission together with the entrance test result. You are selected for the interview which is an integral part of the admission process. You are required to appear in Multiple Mini Interviews (MMI) as per the details mentioned below.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
Interviews will be held as per the following schedule:[FONT=&quot][/FONT] [FONT=&quot][/FONT]Date : Friday, 28th October 2016Reporting Time : 08:15am[FONT=&quot][/FONT]Venue : Shifa College of Medicine (Department of Student Affairs)
You are advised to be on time on the aforementioned date, failing which you would not be considered for the admission. You must present your photo identification (I-D Card/Passport/NICOP) on the interview day.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
Looking forward towards your arrival.


[FONT=&quot]Sample Case of MMI - Communication skills[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Your college has organized a trip to the northern areas and you are eager to go. Your performance in college has not been good and your father has disallowed any outings. All your friends are going and you are desperate to go. Your father is sitting inside go and convince him to allow you.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The examiner will play the role of your father. You will go inside and try to convince him. You will have 04 minutes to interact with the examiner.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Note: The case will be placed inside the examiners room.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]This invitation does not imply that you have been granted admission. The final decision on admission will be based upon the cumulative performance and the College will have the right to refuse admission on the basis of the decision taken by the Admission Committee[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]IF YOU FAIL TO APPEAR ON TIME FOR YOUR MMI, YOU WILL NOT BE CONSIDERED FOR ADMISSION TO SCM

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Multiple Mini Interviews are interactive stations where you will be given a case scenario to read. You will be expected to follow the tasks given. Your performance will be scored by the examiner according to a standardized checklist. At the end of 04 minutes a bell will ring and you will move to the next station. The stations will include cases on the following themes:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Communication Skills, Ethics and Behavioral Sciences, Healthcare Management[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Each applicant will complete a cycle of 05 stations and 02 interviews. Total duration of the MMI will be 36 minutes.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]




- - - Updated - - -

guys my interview date was the 28th but they changed it because of the dhrana they were scared the roads might be blocked so call and make sure your date hasnt been changed .. just to be on the safe side!


----------



## jamespotter98 (Oct 24, 2016)

essay13 said:


> _Assalam-O-Alaikum_​​The Admission Office has just completed the review and evaluation of your academic achievements submitted with your application for admission together with the entrance test result. You are selected for the interview which is an integral part of the admission process. You are required to appear in Multiple Mini Interviews (MMI) as per the details mentioned below.
> Interviews will be held as per the following schedule: Date : Friday, 28th October 2016Reporting Time : 08:15amVenue : Shifa College of Medicine (Department of Student Affairs)
> You are advised to be on time on the aforementioned date, failing which you would not be considered for the admission. You must present your photo identification (I-D Card/Passport/NICOP) on the interview day.
> Looking forward towards your arrival.
> ...


Thankyou so much!


----------



## yusqur (Oct 24, 2016)

so how was today's interview? enlighten me please.


----------



## kurasaki (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello everyone
How was today's interview??
Essay13 did shifa inform you about the change of the interview date or did you contact them by yourself?


----------



## essay13 (Mar 26, 2015)

kurasaki said:


> Hello everyone
> How was today's interview??
> Essay13 did shifa inform you about the change of the interview date or did you contact them by yourself?


they called me


----------



## kurasaki (Jan 1, 2016)

essay13 said:


> they called me


when is your interview now??


----------



## jamespotter98 (Oct 24, 2016)

Koi to bata de interview kaisa tha :sob:


----------



## medstudent-12 (Aug 31, 2016)

samboy1231 said:


> Good luck to everyone for tomorrow's interview. I will surely give feedback after giving interview.


So many of us are waiting for feedback about the interview, could you give the details of how it went please?


----------



## jamespotter98 (Oct 24, 2016)

fahadrehman said:


> If anyone knows some sample questions please do post them here so that we can all benefit from them. Mine is on 24th Monday in sha Allah


Could u plz tell us how it went?


----------



## jamespotter98 (Oct 24, 2016)

mehreen
mazhar;228697 said:


> Guys,How are you all preparing yourself for the interview ?
> I mean is there any sort of material over the net that helps us with sample scenarios or something that at least helps us prepare our minds to the sort of things that could be asked to us ... So that when we go for an interview and they throw up with something really confusing at least if we prepare for some confusing stuff beforehand,We'll be able to speak something at that time,I beleive ...
> 
> 
> ...


Plz tell us how it went


----------



## jamespotter98 (Oct 24, 2016)

samboy1231 said:


> I am having interview on 24th October and calculated merit is 66.38.
> Would someone just give brief details about MMI? Like do they really ask us dilemmas of medicine or just daily life problems?
> 
> 
> ...


How did it go wht did they ask?


----------



## fahadrehman (Aug 22, 2016)

ok guys, let me tell you something. The interview was very simple. The interviewers were really polite and easy to deal with. If the interviewer talks to you in Urdu, don't even dare to give the answer in English. Some of my friends did this and it went poorly for them. Besides this, they gave us the scenarios as usual. But I cant tell them to you to be honest, because an inside person said not to leak out the questions due a suspicion that this may have a negative impact on your selection. Best of luck to you guys and sorry for the very late feedback!


----------



## jamespotter98 (Oct 24, 2016)

fahadrehman said:


> ok guys, let me tell you something. The interview was very simple. The interviewers were really polite and easy to deal with. If the interviewer talks to you in Urdu, don't even dare to give the answer in English. Some of my friends did this and it went poorly for them. Besides this, they gave us the scenarios as usual. But I cant tell them to you to be honest, because an inside person said not to leak out the questions due a suspicion that this may have a negative impact on your selection. Best of luck to you guys and sorry for the very late feedback!


Thankyou! Ooh btw where are we supposed to go  for the interview? Is there like a specific block or sth?


----------



## fahadrehman (Aug 22, 2016)

You have to go to the student affairs block. You can ask any shifa student to know the whereabouts. Its the same place where you might have got your prospectus from.


----------



## kurasaki (Jan 1, 2016)

thanks a lot for your feedback fahadrehman. what about the dress attire does it have to be formal???


----------



## fahadrehman (Aug 22, 2016)

Yep bro, the attire must be formal! No problem bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## kurasaki (Jan 1, 2016)

Fahadrehman do we need to take our academic documents or anything as such along with us??


----------



## fahadrehman (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't think so bro. Although I saw that some students had brought with themselves their academic documents, but they were of no use I think. The interview was too brisk for any of us to impress the interviewers with our paperwork. 4 mins per interviewer, so you just have to talk.


----------



## kurasaki (Jan 1, 2016)

ok thanks


----------



## medstudent-12 (Aug 31, 2016)

fahadrehman said:


> I don't think so bro. Although I saw that some students had brought with themselves their academic documents, but they were of no use I think. The interview was too brisk for any of us to impress the interviewers with our paperwork. 4 mins per interviewer, so you just have to talk.


Didn't you take anything with you?
And please let us know about the questions they asked esp whether they asked ethical questions related to euthanasia or abortions? I mean, even in the threads of previous years, people have shared all the questions and they haven't affected anybody's application in any way so that's just a myth. It would be appreciated if you could help.


----------



## ahseya (Jan 15, 2016)

Are we going to get the result of the interview through SMS or are we supposed to wait for the final merit list to come out? And does anybody know when the final merit list will be out?


----------



## Yoga (Oct 14, 2016)

I believe that we would have to wait for the final merit list
Btw whats your aggregate ?


----------



## jamespotter98 (Oct 24, 2016)

We just have to take our Id cards right?


----------



## Idk327 (Oct 11, 2016)

Fahad. Thank you for telling us. Could you please answer a few more questions?

1) did they ask anything about the current affairs or politics or anything?

2)did they ask anything about health care management or something like that?


----------



## jamespotter98 (Oct 24, 2016)

Idk327 said:


> Fahad. Thank you for telling us. Could you please answer a few more questions?
> 
> 1) did they ask anything about the current affairs or politics or anything?
> 
> 2)did they ask anything about health care management or something like that?


God i hope not. Idk anything abt politics and current affairs


----------



## yusqur (Oct 24, 2016)

i want to ask the same.


----------



## issshah (Jul 2, 2016)

as far as i know, years before, they've also asked questions such as riddles that require a bit more thinking. i'm also going for the interviews on the 29th of october. the riddle i cannot remember that well (although it did have something to do with a lightbulb and switches and how to tell which switch would turn on the light). otherwise, i can't remember. but if this is helpful to you, i hope you use it well


----------



## yusqur (Oct 24, 2016)

Okay. I hope everything goes well.?


----------



## jamespotter98 (Oct 24, 2016)

yusqur said:


> Okay. I hope everything goes well.?


When's yours?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Did they give you time to think, like 1-2 mins to think beforehand or just jumped right to 4 mins of answering?


----------



## samboy1231 (Aug 24, 2016)

Sorry for being away for so long. As I said that I will give feedback so lets begin. 
There were 4 scenarios and remaining 3 stations were just asking about our personal thoughts and opinions about different society problems. 

Nothing was related to politics or current affairs though one of the question was related to healthcare management of my hometown. 

Dressing was formal. 

Language format was English but if interviewer asks in Urdu then answer in Urdu. 

No need to bring any documents with you, just bring ID Card in case. But on 24th they didn't even ask for our ID. 

Interview took place in student affairs block and you have to wait very long because interview was not according to any roll no etc. It was random. 


No one ask you about your academic qualification at least not from me.

My final advice would be that look good, be charming, stay confident, do good argument with justification and you will ace it easily. Best of luck to the student who still have to appear.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

samboy1231 said:


> Sorry for being away for so long. As I said that I will give feedback so lets begin.
> There were 4 scenarios and remaining 3 stations were just asking about our personal thoughts and opinions about different society problems.
> 
> Nothing was related to politics or current affairs though one of the question was related to healthcare management of my hometown.
> ...


Did you get time before your 4 mins of answering or was re thinking time included in the 4 mins?


----------



## fahadrehman (Aug 22, 2016)

I think so that we will have to wait for the final merit list, and I also think that it will be a little delayed then the predicted date, that was on Monday 31, due to the risk of dharna. Yes there were no questions on healthcare management, politics or current affairs. No riddles either. Simple, ethical questions. And you don't have any time to think or to formulate the complete answer. Just answer the questions logically, and give your first opinion on the matter. And hopefully, while you are answering them, other good points will come to your mind. And the thinking time is included in the 4 mins.


----------



## yusqur (Oct 24, 2016)

On 27th.


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Alright people, just got done with the interview. 
If you have any questions, fire away!


----------



## deadman (Oct 12, 2016)

Did they tell you , your marks in the interview?
Did you wear a suit jacket ?
Or dress shirt with a tie would be suitable enough

- - - Updated - - -



Sardmank said:


> Alright people, just got done with the interview.
> If you have any questions, fire away!


Did they tell you , how much you scored in the interview?


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

No, they did not tell me my score. 

You don't need to wear a suit or stuff.

Don't be nervous, MMI was kind of fun. 
I did have to wait a couple hours even though I came in pretty early, so be vigilant.

They'll take your signature first and then, call you in. Once MMI starts, trust me, it's a breeze.


----------



## deadman (Oct 12, 2016)

Sardmank said:


> No, they did not tell me my score.
> 
> You don't need to wear a suit or stuff.
> 
> ...


Thanks man 
What's your aggregate without the interview


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

65.251.


----------



## kurasaki (Jan 1, 2016)

who has their interview on 29th???


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Sardmank said:


> 65.251.


Well, if my interview goes good, I have a chance then. I am looking at 10+ in the interview. 
The numbers were called randomly? I am 3rd on my day according to list, so I get called early I guess?


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

If you try and be around the guy taking attendance, you will be out in 2 hrs. 
I was feeling lazy, even though I got there half an hour early and was on 7th or 8th position, serial number wise. I was one of the last batch to be interviewed, as luck would have it.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Oh God!


----------



## medstudent-12 (Aug 31, 2016)

Guys can someone please tell whether it would be okay to take our mobiles with us? I mean, we'd obviously be needing them so would it be okay to take them into the interview room? 
And are the interviewers all males or are there females too?
These might be stupid questions but I'm kinda freaking out. :red:

- - - Updated - - -



Sardmank said:


> No, they did not tell me my score.
> 
> You don't need to wear a suit or stuff.
> 
> ...


How long did they keep you at the waiting station between the stations?

- - - Updated - - -



Sardmank said:


> No, they did not tell me my score.
> 
> You don't need to wear a suit or stuff.
> 
> ...


How long did they keep you at the waiting station between the stations?


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

It would absolutely be Okay to take your mobile phone in, just make sure and keep it on silent mode. 
5 out of 7 interviewers were female.
There were only 2 breaks of 4 minutes each, you just get outta one room and into the other. Over all, it was a smooth sailing!


----------



## hmalik96 (Sep 13, 2016)

i do, yes interview on the 29th!


----------



## essay13 (Mar 26, 2015)

does anyone know when the final selection list will be out?


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it'll be out by Monday.


----------



## essay13 (Mar 26, 2015)

oh fingers crossed! Just want this over and done with! lol


----------



## hmalik96 (Sep 13, 2016)

Who all is going for the foreign interview?


----------



## SaadAhmed (Oct 2, 2015)

Are the Saturday interviews still taking place?


----------



## issshah (Jul 2, 2016)

okay, cool. so now that all the interviews are done, what's everyone's thoughts about how they did? and does anyone know when the results will come out for those that got in?


----------



## hmalik96 (Sep 13, 2016)

results come out monday according to the admission lady!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## essay13 (Mar 26, 2015)

result list is out check the website!


----------



## hmalik96 (Sep 13, 2016)

for local kids, but just saw the list, they take the top 85 from there?


----------



## essay13 (Mar 26, 2015)

i honestly dont know how it works but im guessing out of these 120 people its first come irt served? But yes 85 seats


hmalik96 said:


> for local kids, but just saw the list, they take the top 85 from there?


----------



## fmwaz (Oct 17, 2016)

Got in :blush:


----------



## medstudent-12 (Aug 31, 2016)

fmwaz said:


> Got in :blush:


 I saw you got into RMC, big congrats to you!  So you're dropping out from Shifa?


----------



## zainab98hameed (Sep 21, 2016)

Are the results for foreign students coming out on Monday or Tuesday?


----------



## fmwaz (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks! Well, I haven't quite decided yet.


----------



## medstudent-12 (Aug 31, 2016)

fmwaz said:


> Thanks! Well, I haven't quite decided yet.


Woah, what else do you want? You're so lucky to be able to get into RMC considering the insane merit this year, you should go for it!


----------



## fmwaz (Oct 17, 2016)

medstudent-12 said:


> fmwaz said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! Well, I haven't quite decided yet.
> ...


Haha..still...Did you get into shifa?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Looking forward to the new batch! Welcome to Shifa


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Well, I am no. 143 in the cumulative. Have I got a chance? I have given only this test apart from the NTS for Fazaia and such. But I want in here.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Asad3497 said:


> Well, I am no. 143 in the cumulative. Have I got a chance? I have given only this test apart from the NTS for Fazaia and such. But I want in here.


For everyone private messaging me with queries about 140+ and you, Asad; Shifa almost always taps into 150s and upper 160s. Because,
1. Higher aggregates are so high, they often also clear aku and gov schools
2. High hostel fees leave outer city candidates to prefer their home cities esp Lahore and Karachi people.
3. Many army families choose to send their kids to FUMC.
4. FMDC test takes some people out of the list too because it's a gov school.

I will say that at this point, your best chance is by praying. I will still suggest that as merit rises each year, don't forget to keep a back up option. But don't go into depression either and pray to God.

Good luck and those of you who make it, welcome!


----------



## medstudent-12 (Aug 31, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> Well, I am no. 143 in the cumulative. Have I got a chance? I have given only this test apart from the NTS for Fazaia and such. But I want in here.


What's your aggregate with NTS?


----------



## Daffodils (Dec 12, 2015)

how its possible in CUMULATIVE results thee r 260 students , but iN interview list there were only 252 students :?
where the extra students came from ??

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> For everyone private messaging me with queries about 140+ and you, Asad; Shifa almost always taps into 150s and upper 160s. Because,
> 1. Higher aggregates are so high, they often also clear aku and gov schools
> 2. High hostel fees leave outer city candidates to prefer their home cities esp Lahore and Karachi people.
> 3. Many army families choose to send their kids to FUMC.
> ...


How FMDC put people ' out of list also ' as its gov med school ?
have u an idea , if many students who didnt make mark to the respective college , they should come to fmdc as they r out of list


----------



## rayes (Oct 8, 2016)

Yay. I got my name in the first list for local shifa. So happy. Now I have to decide between shifa and CMH (provided I get in CMH with an aggregate of 85.55, which I don't think I will, since expected merit for this year at cmh is 87.6). Shifa, here I come.


----------



## Daffodils (Dec 12, 2015)

tell me plz


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Please rephrase your question, Daffodils. I don't understand what you're trying to say.


----------



## khizzy (Jul 18, 2016)

*Foreign Applicants Interview*

My interview date was on the 29th of october, did they reschedule the date for foreign applicants or was it on saturday. Please somebody answer my question. thank you for any help

- - - Updated - - -

Hello i really need a response back is there anybody who can help with my question please either reply on this thread or you can message me privately so i can converse with you,my dilemma


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

If you're applying on international seat then you're merit list will be displayed later on in nov.


----------



## khizzy (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank u, But when are the interviews for foreign applicants?


umar53 said:


> If you're applying on international seat then you're merit list will be displayed later on in nov.


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

I don't know. Last year they started after local candidates merit list was out.


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

khizzy said:


> Thank u, But when are the interviews for foreign applicants?
> 
> 
> umar53 said:
> ...


I've just checked and last year the merit list of local candidates was announced on 31 oct and the list of international applicants called for interview was uploaded on 4 nov.


----------



## khizzy (Jul 18, 2016)

i got this email last week saying the interview for foreign applicants was on the 29th of october 
You are invited for the Multiple Mini Interviews (MMIs) and selection will be based on merit and provision of pending documents. Interviews will be held as per the following schedule:
Date : Saturday, 29[SUP]th[/SUP] October 2016
Reporting Time : 08:15am
Venue : Shifa College of Medicine (Department of Student Affairs)


umar53 said:


> I've just checked and last year the merit list of local candidates was announced on 31 oct and the list of international applicants called for interview was uploaded on 4 nov.


- - - Updated - - -

and on their website it says the interview for international students is the last week of october?


umar53 said:


> I've just checked and last year the merit list of local candidates was announced on 31 oct and the list of international applicants called for interview was uploaded on 4 nov.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

medstudent-12 said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I am no. 143 in the cumulative. Have I got a chance? I have given only this test apart from the NTS for Fazaia and such. But I want in here.
> ...



I have a full 78.8% for the Fazaia and such and have a really good chance for acceptance in Foundation, Fazaia and others. When I forwarded the application, they have positive gestures so they are my backups. 








nidarasul said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I am no. 143 in the cumulative. Have I got a chance? I have given only this test apart from the NTS for Fazaia and such. But I want in here.
> ...



Thanks! That is kinda reassuring. I got 10.7%+ in the interview.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

khizzy said:


> i got this email last week saying the interview for foreign applicants was on the 29th of october
> You are invited for the Multiple Mini Interviews (MMIs) and selection will be based on merit and provision of pending documents. Interviews will be held as per the following schedule:
> Date : Saturday, 29[SUP]th[/SUP] October 2016
> Reporting Time : 08:15am
> ...


The date emailed to you is always the accurate date. Websites are not always updated on time.


----------



## hmalik96 (Sep 13, 2016)

The foreign list is out!!

- - - Updated - - -

I've made the 2021 page for us guys. 

Shifa College of Medicine Class Of 2021 (cover page is the Shifa building)


----------

